# AppRun bei Eclipse und Netbeans



## bronks (31. Jul 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe hier ein Programm, welches sich von der Console und aus dem JBuilder wunderbar starten läßt. Eclipse und Netbeans bekommt das Programm nicht gestartet.

Ich versuche schon seit einer ganzen Weile herauszufinden, wie die beiden o.g. GratisIde's mein Programm starten. Im JBuilder wird mir der komplete Aufruf "c:\... ...\java.exe -classpath ... ... ..." in der Consolenausgabe gezeigt.

Wie kann ich mir in Eclipse bzw. Netbeans anzeigen lassen, wie mein Prog gestartet wird?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jul 2006)

Für sowas gibt es Projekteigenschaften...


----------



## Kola (31. Jul 2006)

In Eclipse kannst du auch mit Hilfe von "Run..." Kommandozeilenparameter bzw. VM-argumente angeben. Die Befehlszeile mit der der Prozeß gestartet wird, sieht man aber glaube ich nicht!


----------



## bronks (31. Jul 2006)

In den Projekteigenschaften und in "Run..." ist alles vollständig eingestellt. Ich würde gerne herausfinden, warum das Programm falsch aufgerufen wird und dafür bräuchte ich die Befehlszeile.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jul 2006)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass es "falsch" aufgerufen wird? Was bekommst du überhaupt für Fehler?


----------



## bronks (31. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass es "falsch" aufgerufen wird? Was bekommst du überhaupt für Fehler?


Naja ... Wenn ich es von der Konsole aus aufrufe (Batchdatei mit 850 Byte) dann klappt es. Den Aufruf habe ich vom JBuilder, denn dieser macht kein Geheimnis draus ...

Es kommt eine MissingRessourceException. Die main() wird mit einem Parameter mit dem Pfad zur PropertiesDatei gestartet.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jul 2006)

Dann stimmt wohl der Pfad zur Ressource nicht. Fragt sich nur zu welcher 

Es liegt nicht an den bösen IDEs, sondern am User, der sie nicht bedienen kann. Nimms mir nicht krumm, aber darauf läuft es hinaus. Ich bin froh vom JBuilder weg zu sein, habe da aber auch nie irgendwelche Batch-Dateien gebraucht, es sei denn ich habe mir selbst welche gebastelt. Wenn man halbwegs versteht, wie man Java von der Kommandozeile zu bedienen hat, bekommt man auch Projekte mit gängigen IDEs ans Laufen.
Anders siehts dann aus, wenn man den Kram über das Ordinäre hinaus anpassen möchte. Ich habe zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt z.B. auch keinen Plan davon, wie man von Hand Ant-Files strickt, diese anpasst, o.ä.

Und deine bisherigen Fehlerbeschreibungen, die sich größtenteils auf "geht nicht" beschränken, machen einem das Nachvollziehen deines Problems aus der Ferne nicht einfacher. Sei nicht so geizig mit Infos. Kostet dich doch nix!


----------



## bronks (1. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann stimmt wohl der Pfad zur Ressource nicht. Fragt sich nur zu welcher
> 
> .... Sei nicht so geizig mit Infos. Kostet dich doch nix!


Der Pfad muß stimmen, da ich alles mit Copy Paste herumgeschoben habe:

Hier der Aufruf von der Console (formatiert, damit besser lesbar):

```
C:\jdk1.3.1_14\bin\java.exe  
-classpath 
   X:\bla\lib\dist;
   X:\bla\config;
   X:\bla\lib\external\db2\db2java.zip;
   X:\bla\lib\external\jdbc_stdext\jdbc2_0-stdext.jar;
   X:\bla\lib\external\jdom\jdom-b7.jar;
   X:\bla\lib\external\junit\junit-3.7.jar;
   X:\bla\lib\external\log4j\log4j-1.2rc1.jar;
   X:\bla\lib\external\xerces\xmlParserAPIs.jar;
   X:\bla\lib\external\xerces\xercesImpl.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\demo\jfc\Java2D\Java2Demo.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\jre\lib\jaws.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\jre\lib\rt.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\jre\lib\sunrsasign.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\jre\lib\i18n.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\lib\tools.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\lib\dt.jar;
   C:\jdk1.3.1_14\lib\htmlconverter.jar 

com.bronks.SuperServer -f X:/bla/config/properties/superserver.properties
```

Mit diesem Aufruf läßt sich das Programm starten.

Hier ein Bildchen mit den Eclipse Run ... Dialogen. 





Sieht jemand einen Fehler?


----------



## AlArenal (1. Aug 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sieht jemand einen Fehler?



Wenn du den mal gepostet hättest..


----------



## Kola (1. Aug 2006)

Eigentlich hat Eclipse die Philosophie, dass die die Libs dem Build-Path hinzufügst (entweder zu deinem Projekt, oder zu einem separaten Projekt, das du deinem Projekt hinzufügst.
Rechter Mausklick auf das Projekt->Build Path -> configure Build Path

Unter Libraries kannst du Jars hinzufügen, über Projects kannst du ...naja, eben Projekte referenzieren. Dass ist wichtig, denn meistens braucht man die Libs ja nicht nur zum Ausführen des Programms, sondern auch zum Kompilieren.


----------



## bronks (2. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Wenn du den mal gepostet hättest..


Das was auf den Screenshots zu sehen ist, müßte das Programm so starten, wie es meine Batchdatei macht???


----------

